# Sky's the Limit- My new foal :)



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

She's adorable!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd be obsessed too! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Here are some earlier pictures of Sky and Mayberry...


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I love her name too.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

congrats! cute cute baby. her and momma are VERY photogenic!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! Beautiful filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She's special girl! And Mayberry is an awesome 1st time mommy! Will continue to update/post pics as she grows. Turns 3 weeks old on tuesday. She's growing like a weed!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky @ 2 weeks old


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Your new filly is absolutely_ gorgeous!!!_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a truly lovely filly. You sure did it up right for your first time!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

'great photographs. very, very nice.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's adorable, congrats!! Great pics! :smile:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woah! Stunning mummy and beautiful bub! Congrats!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I am beyond happy with Sky! Think it was a great cross. Before breeding Mayberry I did ALOT of research and looking into different stallions to try and find one that complimented her and would (hopefully) improve some things in her. I finally decided on Sea Accounts. After looking into him.. conformation, performance records, offspring ect I decided he would be a good match for Mayberry. I am certainly pleased with the result  I'll post some pictures of him so you guys can get a look at him too. He's a stunning guy!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

She is stunning (momma too)! Congrats!


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

we cant blame you for being obsessed! HES ADORABLE!!!!  lol


----------



## hybridmustang (Jul 7, 2013)

*SHES not hes sorry ROFL!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is lovely! Congratulations on the new addition <3 What are your future plans for her?


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful baby,mare,and stallion! Keep the pictures coming, gotta love cute baby pictures!:wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful little one!! I'm in love with the blaze!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful all around 

Keep the piccies coming xx


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

They are all stunning, Congrats!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!! And Congrats!!! She's the cutest!!! And spunky!!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

She's an awesome little filly  think she got a good combination of qualities from both mom and dad. Looks more like dad conformation wise.. but definitely got moms attitude! Which I don't mind haha I like em fiery! Sky is also very sweet though. When she's napping we can go sit by her, pet her, hug her neck.. she's pretty tolerant and a super social foal! As for future plans for her.. I'm an eventer so hoping she'll be my future event horse! But really whatever ends up suiting her. I'm pretty sure she will have an aptitude for jumping as both my mare and Sea Accounts are great jumpers. I evented Mayberry up to novice. although she can jump higher, and we've schooled higher. Was just her dressage that was holding us back from moving up. But as for Sea Accounts he is eventing now at the intermediate level, and has competed through 4th level dressage! He is also approved by the American Trakehner Association, RPSI, and fully licensed by the German Oldenburg Verband!! Another thing I'm curious about Sky is what color she's going to end up being once she sheds her baby coat out.. I have no idea what color she's going to end up being.. or maybe she'll stay a chestnut? Another hunch i have is that maybe she'll end up being a red dun like mommy. I can she a faint dorsal stripe on her back so that's why I'm thinking maybe some sort of dun.. but who knows guess I'll find out. Anyone have any guesses/ideas of what color she'll be once she sheds out? Mom is a red dun paint and dad is pure black. Oh and don't worry I'll keep the photos coming as she grows!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Shows her sweet side.. The 2nd and 3rd picture are from when she was 2 days old


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's awesome! Good breeding! But I want more photos of mum  she really is a stunning mare!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeous little filly  Great photos...we need more you know ;-)


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Here are some random pictures of Mayberry, Sky's momma. She is a very special mare to me.. Was my 1st horse (and only horse! Well besides Sky now haha) Got her when she was a little under 2 years old and helped train her. Didn't break her myself as I was still a kid! Was 11 when I got her. Been a long journey with ups and downs but she has taught me so much (especially how to keep my a** in the saddle!) she was a wild girl! She's 12 now and I've owned her for 10 years


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Mum & daughter are both gorgeous! Congratulations on your foal.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

They are all very beautiful!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful horse and foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

She is stunning! Please keep the pictures coming !!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Sky is just sorrel. The faint dorsal stripe you're seeing is foal camouflage that will shed with her foal coat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh ok thanks Poseidon! I did read something about a dorsal stripe on foals shedding out with their baby fuzz.. but wasn't entirely sure. So do you think she will stay a sorrel? Know some foals shed out and are a different color. But some just remain the same. Just curious!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

3 Weeks old today!! Growing like a weed


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

No, she is a very typical sorrel foal. She may shed to a slightly different shade than what she currently is, but she will still be sorrel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonderful to see such a well loved horse - good for you


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Merlot! She certainly is well loved!! She's my first foal ever and she definitely stole my heart! She's just an awesome little filly and SUPER friendly and sweet. Couldn't be happier! Really dreading the end of summer though.. I'm in my senior year of college this year so will be away from them most of the year  will be visiting home a lot more than usual though! haha


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some pics from this morning.. bringing the girls to their paddock


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hugs from my sweet girl. Don't know how I'll be able to leave her in a month


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Where are you going? I had to leave mine when she was about 7 weeks old  I wont be back with them for good until next year


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have my last year of college this year.. so have to leave for school in a little less than a month  she'll be about 7 weeks old when I have to leave. I'm dreading it! I just looked at your thread today and saw you had to be away from your girl too (she's stunning!!) they grow up so fast! So just a bummer I won't be around to see her grow! The university I go to is a 4 1/2 hr drive from where I live and I'll be able to visit on school breaks (and whenever else I can! lol) But I still don't want to leave!!! Oh well enjoying the time I have with her


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah you'll be fine! That's not far at all!  and to be honest, having time to be a horse won't harm them. If they were smoochy to begin with they will always be smoochy. Panacea gets little to no handling whilst I'm not there and she has yet to be properly halter trained, however she is still easy to catch and loves having her hooves trimmed so I'm not too worried. 
Hope you keep us updated on her progress! She really is quality!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah it's not a bad drive at all! So I can visit pretty easily. And they will be in good hands.. My mom (who is also a horsewoman) will be taking care of them while I'm gone. So not worried. And thanks  I will definitely continue to update on Sky's growth and development! Same with you and Pan!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

I just love this little girl!! Could sit out and watch her all day hehe feel bad she doesn't have another baby to play with though! "Mum is just SO BORING and only wants to eat" haha She wants to play so bad. Every time I go visit them she runs up and whinnies to me  melts my heart.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

SERIOUSLY gorgeous filly! Very very nice.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Gorgeous girl. Mom and dad are equally stunning as well . I am in love with your fillies face, gorgeous .


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks rideeverystride! I love her face too! Especially her blaze and little bit of pink on her nose  she's almost a month old! Can't believe how fast they grow


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Rainy crappy day out today, so girls were in most of the day. The weather cleared in the afternoon luckily so got them out for a bit. Sky went nuts! She's so fun to watch! They also had some visitors tonight which she always LOVES haha she's quite the little social butterfly!

Attention hog!








Little beauty








Crazy baby


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

I'm telling ya, that little filly would make a barrel horse In a heartbeat! So stinking cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky is 1 month old today! She is unfolding quite nicely and really blossoming. Can't believe how much she has already grown in just a month. She's now eating hay and grass, and trying to steal mom's food which she is NOT happy about haha Sky's personality is just wonderful.. she has a lot of sass but a major sweet side as well! Follows us around like a puppy, always looking for scratches and lovin. And when she sleeps you can sit next to her and pet her. She just loves people! But anyway here are some more pics from today


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Tired baby


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Such a sweet and beautiful baby! Mom and dad are also gorgeous! Can't wait to see how she grows up


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She is REALLY built nice!! I love that sloping shoulder and her QH rump. Stong back, too.
AND, how wonderful to have all of that interaction with you and your friends. I'll bet she breaks in really easy, too.
CONGRATULATIONS!! I thought about breeding my KMH mare when I first got her. She had had 4 foals already, but I'd be on too many pins and needles, so I chickened out.
Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks guys  I am beyond happy with her!! She is really unfolding nicely. Can't wait to she how she grows up and what the future holds for us! Hoping she'll be my future event horse but whatever ends up suiting her! And I totally know what your saying about being on pins and needles about breeding your mare! While my mare was pregnant a was a nervous wreck! I've owned her for 10 years (since she was 2) so she is really special to me! But everything turned out well  I probably worried more than I should have! haha


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Stupid fence is in the way but love these 2 pics of Sky (and momma)


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

She looks so dainty and "prissy", lol, like she knows she's pretty. And love mama's coloring...


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh yeah she definitely knows she's pretty! She's become an expert at "posing" for the camera haha.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Falcor74 said:


> She looks so dainty and "prissy", lol, like she knows she's pretty. And love mama's coloring...


Lol... I was just thinking the same thing, like "Look at me I'm beautiful and you can't touch me"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woah she's growing! What a prissy princess lol


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

She is quite the little princess! lol and she definitely has the attitude of "I'm beautiful and know it" hehe.. equinebovine I know she's growing like crazy!! Seems like each day she's a little bigger! She's also starting to get quite independent.. brought them in for the night and to give May her dinner and Sky stayed outside tearing around like a mad woman until she was good and ready to come in lol she's going through a bratty phase at the moment.. not a sweet little angel anymore! hahah


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some more random pics of Sky! She's been quite rambunctious lately!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Love her


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures of mares w/their foals really melt my heart. You really have a unique filly there!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's beautiful! I can't wait to see her when she grows up <3


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Me either  can't wait to see what the future holds for us!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesomeness! <3


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha beaut! Love her pointy toes


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Like a little ballerina~


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah, she's gorgeous! 
Congratulations, and good luck!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

What a lovely little filly. She has a very pretty head, nice markings and I love that she is a bit more upright in her shoulder. Love a horse that carries itself well. She knows she is pretty.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

She sure does Inga! It's fun watching her strut her stuff! She loves to prance around and show off! haha


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Pretty girl! And very butt high at the moment! Going through a growth spurt. Measured her tonight and she's 10.3 hands (measured from her bum because she's so butt high now)! May be a tiny bit off (hard to keep her still!) but she's somewhere around there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Really nice looking filly! and look at that blaze!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks My2geldings  and yeah I love her little blaze!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

My beautiful girl is 6 weeks old today!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry a few more


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She is precious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like it's time for a new halter! She's growing fast.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah that one is getting a little snug! We have the bigger strap for that halter so will see if that helps.. if not gonna have to get a new baby halter for her! She's doing so well with the halter going on and off though! Actually leading her her is next on the agenda but we're not rushing her. We've been doing some work with a butt rope and getting her to move off pressure so hopefully she'll be leading soon. And I know she's growing like crazy! Now looking back at her 1 week old pics I can't believe how different she looks and how much she's grown! Not so little anymore! Also need some opinions on creep feeding.. we haven't started with her yet (right now she's still just drinking mom's milk and she's also been eating grass and hay). I've heard people usually start creep feeding at 4-6 weeks. But I've also heard starting too early can cause them to grow too much too fast and in turn can mess up their tendons and ligaments. When do you guys typically begin creep feeding? And do you recommend a specific mare and foal feed?


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Pretty girl


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Very pretty girl.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

So proud of Sky!! Last night we had a very successful leading lesson. We've been taking it slow and doing brief lessons with her everyday but today we made a lot of progress! She learned that moving forward does not mean galloping off with me in tow! haha but she quickly caught on and realized she needs to stay by my side and walk politely! By the end of or session she was leading very easily and calmly by my side. Still have some work to do but at least she's starting to learn how to be "civilized"! haha


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Yay! Good job!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What an adorable little girl!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky turned 7 weeks old yesterday! She is doing so well with leading! The past few days she's been leading out to the paddock in the morning and back to the barn at the end of the day. Such a smart and trusting girl. Also we measured her last night again and she's 11 hands tall!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awww... she is so cute and leggy!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is coming along so nicely! <3


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am so pleased with her! She is such a quick learner and so trusting. She's also starting to shed out her baby fuzz so she's going through that patchy "ugly" phase haha.. Although this pic doesn't show it too well because the color she's shedding out to be isn't all that different. Just a slightly darker chestnut


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Well tomorrow I head back to university... so did a little family photo shoot with my girls tonight! I'll be happy once I'm there, just having a hard time leaving. Going to miss seeing them everyday :-(

Sky, me, mom, and May















Sky and I


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky is 2 months old today! Miss her and May terribly but they are in good hands back home with my mom


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Very proud horse mama today! Sky had her first visit with the farrier today and was such a good girl! Was so well behaved and stood like a champ! Wish I could have been there for it but glad everything went smoothly!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Always makes you feel good when they are well behaved!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah it definitely does! I was so proud when I found out how good she was! They grow up so fast!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I love her mum! Also, the one of her trying to look over the gate is too cute


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks! I love that one too! One of my faves.. It's so cute walking up to the barn in the morning and seeing her little head poking over! haha although soon she'll be tall enough to see completely over! Oh and now I know how you feel about being away from them! Been back at university a little over a week now and it's so hard not seeing them everyday!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally got a few updated pics from my mom today! Not the best but at least it's something. Included the booty shot for a height comparison (my mare is about 15.1 hands) also my mom says that she noticed a tiny bit of white appearing on Sky's left side (If you look close you can see it in the last picture) so it will be interesting to see if anymore white appears in the future! I'll be making a trip home next weekend so will get more pictures then!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Mum looks so patient lol


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

She really is! Especially being a 1st time mom! I wonder how she puts up with Sky sometimes.. she can be a twit!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok one more photo... just for a size comparison of the two. Sky is getting quite tall! (turns 2.5 months on tuesday) I'll measure her next weekend when I go home to visit.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

She's gorgeous!! Is she a red roan paint?


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mom is red dun paint. And Sky is shedding out just a slightly darker chestnut. Although we noticed a tiny tiny bit of white on her left side.. so wondering if she'll maybe develop more white hairs down the road. I have no clue! lol


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

No pictures today sadly.. but my mom measured Sky tonight and she's 11.2 hands! (measured from her bum) She's 2.5 months old, and growing like a weed! Can't wait to go visit for the weekend  will be sure to get lots of pictures when I'm home!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Love the tail shot LOL


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Merlot said:


> Love the tail shot LOL


Me too! She's got quite a bushy tail!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Home for the weekend and reunited with my girls!  Some pictures from tonight. Will get more over the weekend!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some pics of Sky from this weekend. She's sporting her new "big girl" halter! Man she's growing up fast! Turns 3 months old next week :shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuzzy wuzzy mane!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah she's got quite the mohawk right now :lol: wonder when it will start to flop over. She's getting quite tall too. Last time my mom measured her she was 11.2 hands! (which was probably 2 weeks ago) so guessing she's 12 hands now, maybe a little more.. at just under 3 months! (turns 3 months on tuesday) Here's a picture that shows a size comparison between her and May. I think she is going to be a tall girl!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Update time! Seeing as I haven't been on here in a few weeks! A few random pics of the girls. A few days ago Sky experienced her 1st snowfall!! Was just a dusting but she very curious about the fluffy white stuff falling from the sky! haha.. Also some very exciting news.. a week from today Sky and May will be traveling down to Rhode Island (where I go to school) One of my equine professors also had a filly this year and needs a weaning buddy for hers. So she asked if I wanted to bring Sky down for the year! It will be so great to have her down here with me!


----------



## Chiquita (Oct 31, 2013)

she's a born athlete! beautiful


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I know she is stunning and I've said it before but I reeeeaaaallly love your mare. Are you going to do anything with her once little fuzzy butt is weaned?


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you both  equinebovine I do plan on bringing May back into work once Sky is weaned, which I am so excited for! I miss riding her! It will probably be spring or summer once I actually start bringing her back into to work because winter is just starting up here and we get a lot of snow! I plan on eventing her again or I've also tossed around the idea of doing hunters and jumpers with her. I think she be great at that and love it. She's quite the little jumper pony! And tomorrow the girls make the trip down to RI! SO excited! Will post more pictures once they are down here!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely girl  Beautifully strong and well developed and, of course, just LOVE the colour ;-)


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Merlot  it's so fun watching them blossom! Your boy is gorgeous as well!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Your fun has only just begun...and thank you - I won't argue with you about my boy Zephyr ;-)


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

The girls were superstars about loading and the trip down. And settled right in. Unloaded them and threw them into a field to stretch their legs out. No drama at all! And Sky took everything in stride beautifully! I can thank her very laid back mama for that! I'm beyond happy!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Wow! Right now, with the leaves changing, a sunset picture would be so gorgeous! Love the scenery (and the horses, lol, goes without saying)!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Bahah, she's getting so fuzzy <3


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, haven't updated in awhile so thought I'd fill you in! Sky is 6 months old today  (can't believe it's already been that long!) She's doing really well, and is down with me in RI. It's been so great having her here at school with me! She's weaned (which went very smoothly) and has another chestnut filly to play with! Duet the other filly is 9 months old and a WB so she makes Sky look like a pipsqueak! Have to remind myself that she is 3 months younger than Duet! After weaning May went back home to VT and she is doing amazing! I would have liked to keep Sky on her longer but she was really pulling her down from nursing. She has gained so much weight since being home though and is looking great. As for her hooves (recovering from laminitis from retained placenta) they are doing great as well. She isn't sore at all anymore and is back to her sassy ways lol. I saw her cantering around and being the boss mare that she is, when I was home for xmas and I was so happy I almost cried! Dorky I know but seeing her running around makes me so happy that her hooves are on on the road to recovery. My vet says once the new healthy hoof is grown out she should be back to normal. Her hooves are already 1/2 way grown out with new hoof so we're getting there! Anyway enough of my ramble here are pics! And please excuse Sky's appearance! She's super scruffy, butt high and has quite the hay belly  Gotta love the awkward baby stages! She's still beautiful in my eyes despite being scruffy an gangly :wink: haha


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

And one of mama May..


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky 8.5 moths old.. finally starting to shed out! Slowly but surely.. and she's got quite the wild mane going on :lol:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Dru  so happy the ponies are starting to shed.. spring is on the way!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

She looks so good!!! Out of curiosity, how tall is she when you stand next to her? I feel like Vee is such a midget compared to Sky & the other babies! lol


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Well Vee is a couple months younger than Sky and some of the other babies on here! So keep that in mind.. I felt the same way about Sky (and still do from time to time). But the other filly she's with is a yearling and a HUGE warmblood and Sky is only 8.5 months so have to keep reminding myself that of course she won't be as big as Duet (the other filly). Although recently I think she's starting to catch up to Duet because she doesn't look AS tiny next to her. When I'm just looking at her by herself she still looks small to me but I think that is more due to the fact that she is sorta scrawny and lanky. Which she's been like since she was born. Definitely not one of those "beefy" foals haha that would be the TB side of her! I haven't measured her in awhile so don't know exactly how tall she is.. but her butt is at my chest, and her withers a little below. Here's a pic to show how tall she is compared to me. It's from a few weeks ago but should give you an idea. I'm 5' 4"


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saucy12 said:


> Well Vee is a couple months younger than Sky and some of the other babies on here! So keep that in mind.. I felt the same way about Sky (and still do from time to time). But the other filly she's with is a yearling and a HUGE warmblood and Sky is only 8.5 months so have to keep reminding myself that of course she won't be as big as Duet (the other filly). Although recently I think she's starting to catch up to Duet because she doesn't look AS tiny next to her. When I'm just looking at her by herself she still looks small to me but I think that is more due to the fact that she is sorta scrawny and lanky. Which she's been like since she was born. Definitely not one of those "beefy" foals haha that would be the TB side of her! I haven't measured her in awhile so don't know exactly how tall she is.. but her butt is at my chest, and her withers a little below. Here's a pic to show how tall she is compared to me. It's from a few weeks ago but should give you an idea. I'm 5' 4"
> 
> View attachment 402778


Wow she looks bigger standing next to you than in her other pictures! I'm 5' 6" and Vee's back comes up to the bottom of my ribcage, so I guess not too far off for her age. Her butt is so high right now lol. Sky definitely has some legs, holy cow! She looks great. And she has an awesome shoulder...she is gonna grow into all that lankiness and be a nice looking girl


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Wow she looks bigger standing next to you than in her other pictures! I'm 5' 6" and Vee's back comes up to the bottom of my ribcage, so I guess not too far off for her age. Her butt is so high right now lol. Sky definitely has some legs, holy cow! She looks great. And she has an awesome shoulder...she is gonna grow into all that lankiness and be a nice looking girl


Sky is going through another butt high phase as well.. just when she was starting to level out, her butt shoots up again :lol: I was there today grooming her and working with her a little so actually got to measure her! She's 12.3 (very close to be 13 hands) at the withers and 13.2 at her bum. So yeah she's definitely butt high again! And she was super for when I worked with her. Walked out very politely, introduced her to the grooming stall and then brought her into the indoor to walk around a little. And this was with her being away from Duet which I wasn't sure how would go because they are inseparable, which is why I'm trying to work with her away from Duet a little more. Duet was outside in the paddock attached to their stall when I snuck Sky out and about 1/2 way through working with her Duet finally realized she had vanished and then started screaming for Sky. Then we had some naughty moments! But she settled and then we were able to work through it luckily! I was like really Sky you were totally fine until Duet started whinnying to you.. silly horses


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

She looks so thrilled haha


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saucy12 said:


> View attachment 404778
> 
> 
> View attachment 404786
> ...


Omg...I died laughing at the last picture...she's like "Really Mom?" :lol:

I'm so glad you measured her...I'll have to measure Vee tonight (because I'm a freak like that :wink Everyone keeps telling me how small she is (including my vet) but I'm sending a constant flow of growing vibes to her daily lol. I know she's going to be small anyways, but at least if I know she's somewhat close to the others her age it makes me feel better. Of course, I choose to compare my midget Arab (who will probably only see 14 hands) to Miss Sky the TB who will probably reach at least 15.2! :shock:


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hahah yeah she was not too pleased with me! Was probably thinking "first you took me away from my buddy now your making stand and pose for pictures, ugh!" Let me know what Vee measures if you do end up doing that tonight! I'm curious now. How tall are her sire and dam? I have no idea how talk Sky is going to end up being. Her dam is probably 15.1 at most and her sire is a 16.3 LEGGY tb so guessing she'll be somewhere in between the two. As long as she ends up being taller than her momma I'll be happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Haha! I'll let you know what she measures out to be...her sire and dam are not very big...daddy is only like 14.2-14.3 and Mum is like 14.1 :lol: But some of the best endurance horses are the small ones so I have no doubt that she will do just fine...plus I can already tell she's gonna be a tank! I may just have to lay off the little debbie snack cakes :wink:


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Haha! I'll let you know what she measures out to be...her sire and dam are not very big...daddy is only like 14.2-14.3 and Mum is like 14.1 :lol: But some of the best endurance horses are the small ones so I have no doubt that she will do just fine...plus I can already tell she's gonna be a tank! I may just have to lay off the little debbie snack cakes :wink:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Arab Mama said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_
Arabians tend to grow slower than other breeds. And, they have shorter backs so they can carry more weight. That's why traditional Arabians made the breed so popular. They are small, compact, and versitle, but still have that refined look of beauty. 

Your foal is adorable. Sorry I didn't run across this thread sooner! We are SO thinking of crossing one of our Arab mares with a paint stud, but really don't need another horse. Foaling season is so tough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some recent pictures of Sky! We're finally starting to get somewhere with the shedding.. looking a little less like a wooly mammoth :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

So cute! She looks like she has grown!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

You think so? It's hard for me to tell sometimes! Guessing because I see her all the time so maybe don't notice the changes as much. I'll have to measure her again soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saucy12 said:


> You think so? It's hard for me to tell sometimes! Guessing because I see her all the time so maybe don't notice the changes as much. I'll have to measure her again soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I do! It's hard to notice the changes when they are in front of you all the time. Measure, measure, measure!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Worked with Sky a little today and she was awesome! She's been so good lately! And is caring less and less each time she has to leave her friend Duet. Today she didn't call back to her at all, I was very surprised! I free ran her first which for the most part she was just being lazy and walking around the indoor checking things out. But at one point she let out the 2 biggest bucks I've ever seen her do.. looks like I'm going to have my hands full in a few years when I break her :shock:

















And here's the full video of her bucking bronco moment :lol:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10154123256125182&set=vb.593500181&type=2&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Video link is broken. Sky is looking so good! She is definitely still growing like a weed, I can't believe how big she looks in that first picture!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Darn I'll try and fix the video.. Just copied the link from FB which usually works. And thanks she sure is! I'll make sure to measure her soon. She is taking forever to shed out though! Has so much more hair to get rid of. And in a few weeks she'll be making the journey back to VT, as I'm graduating this month and going home to work for the summer until I figure out what I'm doing! Going to be a sad day taking her away from her friend :/ like weaning all over again ugh. Also just curious how Vee handled the trip alone to VT? Sky trailered down her but was still on mom and then we weaned her down here and then her mom went back home.. Just worried if the trailer ride alone will be a scary event for her or if she'll be fine.. I worry too much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Love this picture I snapped of Sky trotting today.. Such a pretty girl


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Endurancelover!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

10 months old today! No recent photos unfortunately.. but I always love comparison pics so here is one. The top is from a few days ago and the bottom she was probably 2 weeks (not sure exact age!) Love looking through pictures from when she was tiny!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Recent pictures!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Haven't posted in awhile.. Here's some recent pictures of Sky. She'll be a year old in a few weeks! How time flies!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have been slacking!  Here are some recent pictures of Sky, who will be 14 months old on the 16th! She has grown like a weed this summer! Looking less and less like a baby


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Omg she's all grown up!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, she's looking great! Love the flaxen mane. How tall is she now?


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks you guys! She really has grown a lot this summer. And her mane was more the color of her body, but started to get lighter and more flaxen so I'm interested to see if it stays that light. I haven't measured her in awhile so not really sure of her height at the moment. I'll measure her tonight!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

My big girl! Still in shock when I look at this picture :shock: she's grown so much!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ummm holy cowwwww! She is bigger than my Selena mare! LOL...I want numbers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woah! Holy cow she is huge


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't have many recent pictures to post, she's looking quite scruffy and awkward lately haha but she did get her first "haircut" today. Longgg over due. Have been meaning to pull her mane for the past few months, it was getting way too long! Think she looks much better now


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Love the mane!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Haven't posted in awhile so here's some recent pictures of Sky. She a year and a half now! And as tall as her mom!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

The horses enjoyed a nice sunny day with no blankets! It's been so cold lately! Everyone was happy to get to be naked haha. Sky is getting so big! So happy with how she's maturing


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! She is beautiful! And tall oh my goodness


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Subbing!!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you  I'll have to measure her soon, not sure exactly how tall she is right now. And curious how tall she's going to end up being! She's a little over a year and a half now so still has growing to do!


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Subbing...Sky is GORGEOUS! So is mama


----------

